# RMFC questions



## Vaelarsa (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm thinking about going to Rocky Mountain Fur Con this year since I actually have money, and I'm curious about conventions.

Anything important I should know?
Is it worth the cost of entry?
What kind of shit do they have there?
Etc... Pretty much anything you could tell me.

Thanks.


----------



## Dan. (Jul 1, 2010)

Isn't this in the wrong section?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 1, 2010)

Dan. said:


> Isn't this in the wrong section?


 The mods can move it if they want.
But no one goes to the Convention forum, so it would be 2015 before I ever got any answers.


----------



## Dan. (Jul 1, 2010)

Hmm, fair enough...


----------



## Nyedyr (Jul 17, 2010)

I'd assume conventions are a great way to meet other furries, but being so new, I'd be worried about being overwhelmed and lost, honestly. I'd love to meet others, though!

I'm curious what usually goes on at a convention? I read up a little on the RMFC site, but I'd prefer to get it from the horse's mouth... or fox, cat, lizard...


----------



## CargoDane (Jul 20, 2010)

I had fun last year, even though I spent most of my time in the Dealer's Den.  And RMFC should only be getting better with more events and panels


----------



## DLNorton (Jul 22, 2010)

I'll be there on Saturday (maybe Friday)  I live close by btw...I might go Sunday too..who knows? ;-)


----------

